# Ceramic shot?



## Hammerfel (Mar 27, 2010)

From what I hear, ceramic is one of the toughest materials for its weight. anyone ever come across anything ceramic that could be used for shot?


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

I know that Trumark makes white tracers that I think are ceramic. They shoot well and are very visible in flight.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I believe the Trumarks are glass (could be wrong, though). Ceramic ball bearings do exist, but they seem rather pricey (like $24 for 10 9/32" diameter on eBay).


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You can get ceramic balls. You can even make them and fire them in a kiln. The problem is that they aren't heavy and so would likely lack ballistic efficiency (i.e. slow down and drop more on the way to the target).


----------



## 0042 (Feb 4, 2010)

ceramic pie weights are cheap and are about .45 cal


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

0042 said:


> ceramic pie weights are cheap and are about .45 cal


Seems like ceramic shatters at impact. If it is about the weight as the white glass tracer ammo it also seems useless if you require a delivery of power.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

hard to beat ,440 lead shot!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with Fish. I shoot 1/2 inch steel (50 caliper) for practice (easy on the catch box) and if I am hunting like squirrels or rabbits, I use 7/16 lead (44 caliper). These two balls weigh just about the same. If hunting pheasants you need a little more fire power, like 1/2 inch lead, but it changes the trajectory though. Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I agree with Fish. I shoot 1/2 inch steel (50 caliper) for practice (easy on the catch box) and if I am hunting like squirrels or rabbits, I use 7/16 lead (44 caliper). These two balls weigh just about the same. If hunting pheasants you need a little more fire power, like 1/2 inch lead, but it changes the trajectory though. Tex


I wonder if one should stick with a specific shot because of tragectory changes. What you get use to predicting the approximate point of impact .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is why I practice with 1/2 inch (non-toxic) and hunt with 7/16 lead. I can not tell any difference in the trajectory of the two and they have plenty of power. -- Tex


----------

